# South of Chokoloskee



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone ran through Alligator and Plate creeks after Irma? Curious if they are passable.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll check at OR tomorrow and let you know


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I haven't been down that far but so far things haven't changed much. Be very careful because there's still some dock lumber drifting around.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

All clear Nick. Kenny Brown said park crews have been through Darwin,Alligator and Plate.


----------

